# Best coffee roasters in Manchester



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

I was hoping to get in contact with some coffee roasters in the area and see if I could do some regular shadow/work experience type stuff with them, generally to increase my knowledge and so to apply to my (hopeful) future coffee shop business.

So the question is, as is the title of the thread, what are, do you think the best coffee roasters in Manchester, and do you think it is feasible to do work experience in such an industry? (I know very little about coffee roasting I am ashamed to admit.)

Cheers,

Taylor.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Not in Manchester but North Star Micro Roasters in Leeds produced a roast that came in the top five roasters in coffeereview 2014 awards.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Not in Manchester but there is Atkinson's roasters in Lancaster . Hopefully Ronsil will be along shortly he will be best placed to know of any roasters actually in Manchester


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

roasters that I know of in Manchester:

Coffee Circle (based in stockport)

Ancoats Coffee (er in Ancoats)

Mancoco (Deansgate)

PassionFruit coffee (Chorlton)


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

The only roasters I have experienced in Manchester is Coffee Circle. He's a small Roaster based in Stockport actually.

Best way to contact James is via Coffeefix in Gatley, great coffee there by the way. He has been working there a day or so a week.

He's a good roaster & I've had some very nice stuff from him.

Coffeefix have been using his roasts so if you went there you could get some idea of what you like.

I've yet to get to Mancoco, under the arches, to try their Beans.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mancoco roast pretty dark.

I can second coffee circle too, but the roast is a bit lighter.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

you can find a little bit more about coffee circle ethos in a this little video vimeo.com/96903556


----------

